
Don’t Fuck Up the Culture - Japeto1
https://medium.com/@bchesky/dont-fuck-up-the-culture-597cde9ee9d4
======
greenyoda
Prior post, with extensive discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618049)

A critique of the article, with extensive discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7759838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7759838)

